# Olbas oil & dogs



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Myself and my husband are both full of cold - and Olbas oil is the only thing that seems to do the trick clearing our heads so we've little tissues with it on dotted all around! Our son has just popped round and said the smell practically knocks you out when you walk through the door  We're so bunged up we can barely smell it but if it really is that strong, it can't be good for the dogs with their sensitive smell?

I'm sure it's not harmful, but it can't be nice for them - what do you think?

Am thinking I should open the back door to air the place out a bit, and then just use the Olbas oil upstairs tonight where the dogs don't go.

Or maybe I'm just being daft and worrying needlessly?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to say other than, if they were bothered by it, you would probably see a difference in their behaviour

I have the radio on all day and if a song comes on I like, up goes the volume. I can see in a min that Heidi doesnt like it. Her ears go, and she moves to another room. (Like having an old biddy around shouting "turn that down")


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)




----------

